# 2002 Maxima Stalled, Tach Dead, Hard to Start, Slight Miss at Low Throttle



## MadAlex (Nov 6, 2006)

Second time this has happened:

- Engine stalled accelerating out of a turn
- Check Engine Soon light came on and is still on
- Car still starts, but only after ~ 10 seconds
- Tach is dead (at 0) regardless of throttle, speedo and other instruments OK
- Can sorta feel it missing at low throttle

Last time it happened the problem cleared itself (tach came back to life, start problems went away) after ~ a tank of gas, so I suspected a bad tank of gas (used a bottle of fuel system cleaner and filled up next tankful at an Exxon rather than a Sheetz). My last fill-up was at a 7-11/Citgo, and am at ~ 3/4-tank now.

Both times it happened, weather was "wet" in the AM - light rain last time but in the summer (was sunny when it stalled in PM), very foggy this time, but partly sunny in late AM when it stalled - so I'm also wondering if it might be intermittent electrical.

Any clues would be helpful before I take it to a shop.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*Crank or cam sensors maybe defective. You should be able to retrieve the DTC to get some idea of what the problem may be.*_


----------

